# Paint it or Not?



## johnsailp (Oct 17, 2017)

I am told by alot of people to leave it original and do not touch this paint?   Is there a reason, are these bikes like in high demand are there people wanting them, i really havent even looked at pricing them.  https://www.flickr.com/gp/jpactivity/94708g

I normally ride a Specialized FatBoy, but my dad was throwing his bike out!  I said Hold on a minute I am the biker in the family so i figured i would try to restore but this has been fun !   I also knew about a place in Pittsburgh  here  https://www.bicycleheaven.org/  but i never went until this weekend!   WOW i am so in on this now and i am looking for old bikes now!   I use to ride BMX and jump ramps and stuff, this place had all of these bikes all kinds of bikes from movies to people that gave them stuff this place the owner said it took hoim 30 years to save all of it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2017)

I wouldn't say high demand or expensive but whatever value it has now will be cut in half if decide to re-paint it. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 17, 2017)

I wouldn’t paint it! That bike will clean up really well!! 
I grew up riding BMX and collecting old bikes too.


----------



## ADVHOG (Oct 17, 2017)

I vote NO to paint! Its way too awesome as is! Rub some linseed oil on it and call it good!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2017)

paint is great already, just needs light cleaning.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 17, 2017)

I can not get my mind around someone looking at that bike and just thinking throw it away.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 17, 2017)

johnsailp said:


> I am told by alot of people to leave it original and do not touch this paint?   Is there a reason, are these bikes like in high demand are there people wanting them, i really havent even looked at pricing them.  https://www.flickr.com/gp/jpactivity/94708g
> 
> I normally ride a Specialized FatBoy, but my dad was throwing his bike out!  I said Hold on a minute I am the biker in the family so i figured i would try to restore but this has been fun !   I also knew about a place in Pittsburgh  here  https://www.bicycleheaven.org/  but i never went until this weekend!   WOW i am so in on this now and i am looking for old bikes now!   I use to ride BMX and jump ramps and stuff, this place had all of these bikes all kinds of bikes from movies to people that gave them stuff this place the owner said it took hoim 30 years to save all of it!




If you have to ask, then the answer that a lot of people that tell you to leave it original won’t have much meaning for you.
I enjoy a bike in it’s original colors. I will clean as needed and replace parts that need replacing. Others will do a
complete restoration. Everyone has their idea of what the bike should look like.

As has already been mentioned, the value will go down, if you decide to repaint.


----------



## NoControl (Oct 23, 2017)

I only repaint if the bike has already been painted, or if the paint is super bad.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2017)

Just clean it!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Oct 23, 2017)

I agree with the " clean it " crew.  Would love to see some pics of the difference!


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2017)

For sure leave it be! Cool graphics on the tank.Find that light cover or a whole replacement then lube and tubes.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 23, 2017)

johnsailp said:


> I am told by alot of people to leave it original and do not touch this paint?


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2017)

Not high value but still cool.I would clean,polish and ride


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 23, 2017)

Simplified terms most do understand; money! If you paint this bike then you will not have increased its value, unless you do a spot on restoration, then it will be about the same value it was before painting. +/- And if you just do your own job; any color other than, or an none professional the same color or an custom, house paint or rattle can, even auto paint too, then, most likely, it'll be valued even less.   Ka-Ching!


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 23, 2017)

vincev said:


> Not high value but still cool.I would clean,polish and ride


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 24, 2017)

I'd repack all bearings, new tubes, tires and chain, then enjoy.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2017)

Repainting is something that is a touchy subject. I only repaint if 40-60 percent of the original paint is gone or beyond recognition. For my 1955 blue Radiobike, 1960 purple Dayton, and 1963 gold Silver Jet that is the case. In those situations, the appearance and value can only be improved with a careful, very accurate restoration of the painted parts. Partially or completely.

In this case, your bike is much more special and valuable as it is. Original. Untouched. Just think, someone may have that Rollfast in need of restoration, and your original can provide them with all the info they need to restore their bike! That is why originality is so important to keep if at all possible.


----------

